# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  نمل السمسوم القاتل

## بائعة الورد

للتخلص من الشوائب واي بيض قد يكون عالق للحشرات وايضا تنظيفها من المواد الكيميائيه
*نمل السمسوم القاتل يظهر في حديقة مستشفى بالرياض*متابعة ـ 
نملة السمسوم
سيطر أحد المستشفيات الحكومية بالرياض – تحتفظ اليوم باسمه – علىحالات انتشار نمل السمسوم السام والذي أثار كشف أحد الباحثين عنه موجة من الخوفخاصة وأنها سجلت تواجدا في مناطق الشرقية والرياض ونجران.
وأكدت مصادر أنالمستشفى اكتشف أنواعا من النمل الأسود (السمسوم) في الحديقة المحيطة به حيث بادرتالادارة إلى تكثيف عمليات رش المبيدات وهدم بيوت النمل المكتشفة.
من جهة أخرى لمينف أو يؤكد مدير العلاقات العامة بالمستشفى وجود النمل الأسود في الحديقة مرجعاذلك إلى اتساع مساحة حديقة المستشفى، مشيرا إلى إجراء عمليات رش بشكل يومي.
منجانبها حذرت أخصائية التوعية الصحية بسمة عبدالله من الآثار الجانبية لنمل السمسوموقالت ان موادها الافرازية تحتوي على مكونات منها: مادة الهستامين والبروتينات ذاتالأوزان الجزيئية الكبيرة وبعض الأحماض الامينية الحارة وبعض الأنزيمات الناشرةعلاوة على ما تحويه من مادة الاستيل كولين والذي له دور في إيصال الايعازات العصبيةفي الجسم.
وأضافت: تكمن خطورة اللسع وحقن السم في الإنسان على درجة حساسيةالشخص, كذلك على عمر الشخص، وفي الوقت الذي قد لا يتجاوز رد فعل لسعة من نملةالسمسوم أكثر من الشعور بعدم الارتياح, فإنها في الشخص المفرط الحساسية قد توديبحياته.
http://www.alyaum.com/issue/page.php?IN=12415&P=1&G=5****************************الصحة والزراعة تنفيان وجود إصابات*مخاوف بالاحساء من هجوم النمل الأسود على منازل المواطنين*الاحساء 
أعرب عدد من المواطنين في محافظة الاحساء عن تخوفهم من وصول النملالأسود ، الذي يعرف باسم ( سمسوم ) خاصة لقرب المحافظة من دول خليجية أعلن بها عنتسجيل حالات وفاة نتيجة تعرض عدد من مواطنيها للدغات تلك الحشرات المعروفة بنملسمسوم ..
واشار خالد بن احمد الحسين لـ ( اليوم ) إلى أن تخوفه يأتي من قربمحافظة الاحساء من دولتي الإمارات و قطر التي سجلت فيهما حالات إصابة ووفيات موضحاأن الكثير من سيارات النقل الكبيرة المحملة بالبضائع والسلع المختلفة تأتي من هناكوقد تعلق بها هذه الحشرات بطريقة أو بأخرى.
وطالب حمود الهاجري الشؤون الصحيةوالمديرية الزراعية في محافظة الاحساء بسرعة التحرك وتعريف المواطنين بأضرار الحشرةوكيفية التعامل معها . من جهة أخرى نفت مديريتا الزراعة والصحة في الاحساء استلامأي بلاغ أو إصابة في الاحساء حيث أكد مدير عام الزراعة في الاحساء، المهندس صالحالحميدي لـ ( اليوم ) ، استلام أي بلاغ من أي مواطن في الاحساء عن وجود نوع من تلكالحشرات «سمسوم» ، مؤكدا أن الزراعة مستعدة لأي طارئ كما نفى مدير عام الشؤونالصحية بالاحساء وجود أي إصابة من تلك الحشرة المتداول وقال: إن كافة العلاجاتمتوافرة في الشؤون الصحية. 
كما أكد مدير قسم الحشرات في جامعة الملك فيصلالاحساء الدكتور عبدالعزيز العجلان لـ ( اليوم ) أن حشرة النمل الأسود والمعروفةباسم «سمسموم» وهى معروفة في دول أمريكا حيث ظهرت بأعداد كبيرة وهى مؤذية للإنسانوتتسبب في نقل سموم لمن يتعرض للدغاتها وطالب العجلان المواطنين بالابتعاد عن مناطقتواجد تلك الحشرة والتبليغ عن تواجدها. http://www.alyaum.com/issue/page.php?IN=12415&P=1&G=3*VERY IMPORTANT...........**مهـم جــــداً*
*رصد حالات النمل السام في الشرقية و الرياض و نجران* 

*أدت لدغة نملة لموظفة باحد المستشفيات الحكومية بمدينة الرياض**والتي نقلت على اثرها إلى العناية المركزة لبضع ساعات إلى اكتشاف احد الأنواع**الخطرة من النمل وهو نمل السمسوم**.
**حيث أثار تسجيل أكثر من حادثة للدغات النمل**السام اهتمام أحد الباحثين السعوديين الذي أجرى دراسـة أكّدت أن النملة السوداء** (**نمل السمسوم ) التي دخلت إلى أراضي المملكة حديثا نسبيا تم تسجيلها و جمعها من**مناطق عدة بما في ذلك المنطقة الشرقية و منطقة الرياض و منطقة نجران وقد سبق**تسجيلها في كل من دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة و دولة قطر واليمن**.*
*وقال الباحث**الدكتور محمد صالح الخليفة من قسم علم الحيوان بكلية العلوم بجامعة الملك سعود ان**لدغات النمل شكلت ظاهرة يومية حيث أن العديد من أقسام الطواريء بالمستشفيات تستقبل**عددا ممن لدغهم النمل السام** .*
*وأرجع الدكتور الخليفة سبب دخولها إلى عدة طرق**منها التبادل التجاري أو عن طريق الوافدين للمملكة للعمل أو للزيارة والعمرة خاصة**وان البقاع المقدسة تشهد اكبر تجمع إسلامي أثناء موسم الحج, وأمام هذا الكم الكبير**من الوافدين مع ما يحملونه من تفاوت في العادات والمستويات الاجتماعية والسلوكية**والوعي الصحي**.*

----------

